# Golden Doodles



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's Mom

Dazz is our lover girl... a very sweet, affectionate, and mellow Golden Retriever. Bred from championship show lines, she has been successful in the show ring herself. Dazz loves sliding in the snow, retrieving balls, and nibbling on your arm (just so you feel loved). She's just like a live teddy bear! Grooming is a highlight of her day, including having her nails done ~ what a diva! Dazz has a gorgeous medium gold coat with a strawberry hue and is big boned with a blocky head. She is 21” tall at the shoulder and weighs 74 lbs. Dazz has passed her OFA Hip, OFA Elbow, OFA Heart, OFA Thyroid, OFA Legg-Calve-Perthes, DNA, VonWillebrands, PRA, Prcd & CERF (eye) testing. Dazz has her AKC CHIC certification.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They are cute, but the goldendoodle is not a breed. It's a mixed breed that happens to be the fad du jour these days.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's Dad

Clancy is a very laid back boy who loves to play and gets along with everyone. He has just the sweetest temperament…. gentle, loving, and playful…. and passes his wonderful disposition along to his puppies. Clancy has this way of looking at you like he is telling you a story and carrying on a conversation! But really, he's hoping to climb up into your lap ;o) If you are too busy to visit, he may just go talk to his reflection in the mirror, or watch TV! At 22” tall and 45 lbs Clancy is a medium size Standard Poodle, apricot with red highlights. Clancy has his OFA hip, OFA elbow, OFA Legg-Calve-Perthes, PRA, Prcd, CERF (eyes), DNA, CBC, and thyroid testing.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know a thing about these pairing but there are 3 of them available at Toronto Animal Services who came from a puppy mill:
http://onebarkatatime.blogspot.com/2010/03/puppy-mill-golden-poo-pups.html


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think there are enough mixed breed dogs in shelters and I don't understand why anyone would breed them intentionally. JMHO


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So, I'm not saying anything about anything. I've been looking on rescue sights for quite a long time. There was a goldendoodle but she was a little female and we're really wanting a male. 

Dee can't even imagine doing an older (8 - 10) rescue because of the falling in love just to say goodbye again thing.

I was thinking a special needs pup because we certainly have that capability but the money thing is too overwhelming.

With a puppy the possibility of pet insurance is greater.

Again, I'm not saying anything about anything but that face! Oh, that face!

So, please any input regarding this type of dog I would welcome - good or bad. I welcome breeders as well. I'm just compiling info. 

But, that face!+


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> They are cute, but the goldendoodle is not a breed. It's a mixed breed that happens to be the fad du jour these days.


 
I knew it wasn't a breed - I meant to put " around the word.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> I don't know a thing about these pairing but there are 3 of them available at Toronto Animal Services who came from a puppy mill:
> http://onebarkatatime.blogspot.com/2010/03/puppy-mill-golden-poo-pups.html


I've looked at rescues here in the states and found one. It makes me wonder why they're at rescues at all, but there's alot of goldens at rescues which boggles me in the first place.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, they are cute.

It's my opinion (and I am pretty anti-breeding) that only the people breeding dogs for the betterment of the breed (reputable breeders) should be breeding. There is no betterment of the breed when you are mixing two breeds. And in my opinion, no reputable breeder will breed mixed breeds. Yes, there is always the argument that the golden retriever came from mixing breeds, but there is a standard that is there.

Are my goldens well bred? Nope, they are both rescue who have come from shelters and who originated from BYBs. You can find a rescue pup, I promise! I wouldn't even have a problem if you could find a doodle in a rescue or shelter, because the BYB would not be benefiting from having bred them.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

It is against the Code Of Ethics of the Golden Retriever Club and the Poodle Club.

Anyone breeding them are then not in good standing with their club. So, imo the breeder is not ethical or responsible.

That said all dogs are sweet and beautiful. I do not hold it agains the dog/puppy that the breeders are idiots.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

If it's a rescue that's one thing, but I don't think I could advocate supporting a breeder (by buying a puppy from them) who is intentionally creating mixed breed dogs.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, I thought that maybe by mixing the 2 breeds that they were trying to somehow get rid of some of the health issues, but apparently you get the 2 worlds together and can get the host of health issues from both breeds.

I'm not ready anyway. I'll just keep looking at shelters/rescues until or if something hits my heart strings.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> If it's a rescue that's one thing, but I don't think I could advocate supporting a breeder (by buying a puppy from them) who is intentionally creating mixed breed dogs.


I agree. Why perpetuate the market for designer dogs? If you can get one from a rescue, great. But I would not buy one from a so-called breeder.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Well, I thought that maybe by mixing the 2 breeds that they were trying to somehow get rid of some of the health issues, but apparently you get the 2 worlds together and can get the host of health issues from both breeds.
> 
> I'm not ready anyway. I'll just keep looking at shelters/rescues until or if something hits my heart strings.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


You'll find the right one! I wish you were interested in a black golden mixed looking puppy. There's a 5 month old one at one of our shelters here. He is just adorable!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> I've looked at rescues here in the states and found one. It makes me wonder why they're at rescues at all, but there's alot of goldens at rescues which boggles me in the first place.



I will bet that the majority of Doodles are in rescue because they have one of the most difficult coats to maintain. Most pet owners are just not prepared for the grooming and cost involved. I don't think my shop has had one Doodle in for grooming that wasn't matted. Some in better condition, but most are in terrible shape. 

If you have your heart set on one please really research them and hopefully rescue one:

http://doodlerescuecollective.ning.com/


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My four GRs have all been rescues and have been approx. 4 - 14 when I adopted them.
I completely understand about being afraid to get an older dog and I agree with you. I have had Copper 5.5 years almost and he is a record for me! There are many young dogs (1 - 3) in rescues and a rescue would know about any genetic health issues I believe.

I don't know about Goldendoodles personally, but it is sure a topic that can get some heated answers on here!

I agree with how adorable the pup's face is, but from what I have seen/read the pups can change rather drastically as they grow up. But, I've only had one puppy since I slowed down and started having dogs again so my experience is minimal.

I do find that having a furry shoulder to cry on is the best therapy for the loss of a furry friend.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> If it's a rescue that's one thing, but I don't think I could advocate supporting a breeder (by buying a puppy from them) who is intentionally creating mixed breed dogs.


...ditto...


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't get them either. They DO shed, they have the worst coat possible in some cases for grooming and usually end up needing to be shaved down because of matting. Some get a good 'goldenish' temperment, however most I've met tend to be more on the poodle side, aloof and a bit skittish with strangers. I met a labradoodle that had more of a wire coat and she looked much like a wolfhound than anything, very tall and leggy with a sparse wire coat.

Lana


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

KWHIT, I clicked on the link and I feel really bad for all of those dogs. Most look like some freak of mutation. All you see when you go on the breeders sites is the cute ones.

I really am not ready for another puppy I don't think - at what ever age. I look at my Duke's pictures and I just can't imagine myself having another - at least not yet.

Sorry I opened up a can of worms but I understand everyone's comments. Duke got brushed everyday and whatever dog we get whenever we get it - if we ever do - will get the exact same love and attention that my boy did. That's why it will be such a huge decision - it's for the life of the puppy, not until it becomes inconvenient. You know?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Barggg...I hit the backspace and my message disapeared!

I want to say "Noooo! Cringe, nooo!" but I can't.

I agree with Karen, the coat is a pain. Most of these guys need a "full groom" every 4-6 weeks, running you about $70 in most locations. Some learn to do this themselves...others just bring them in less often. Many of these dogs are very matted by the time they get brought in.

If the coat is longer than about 1" long (...depends on the individual) they need to be combed completely (metal comb, not a brush!) on a daily basis. And any time they come in from the rain. And ESPECIALLY after a bath. Some people try to "save" and give the dog a wash at home...towel dry him. And then he comes in to the groom shop, brushed on the outside, but the lower hair is completely matted to the skin and the dog needs a close shave down and the owners are furious "we wash and brush him all the time!". (no kidding...but not the complete coat!). 

Most of the ones I've met have been VERY laid back. To the point they're hard to train because the number one priority is sleep. They're not all like that... just the ones I've met!

I want to say that we shouldn't be breeding these guys. But... when it comes down to it... if they're healthy dogs and have appropriate, normal, behavior. There is no reason for me to be arguing against it. I've read Raymond Coppinger's book too many times. No, I'm not supporting puppy mills. Like with any purebred dog... most of the breeders are not careful about health and behavior. But anyone breeding for health and behavior and dogs that fit into society well..... I can't argue against them.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

This is why I was looking at them. Our daughter has a wheaton terrior, Molly. Cute & sweet as can be but not a golden. I so love goldens that I thought - truly - that if I could find a puppy that was part golden but looked wheaton I might just fall in love again.

We'll go for a golden I'm sure, when the time is right. Just really hard to beat them.

I don't think we'll ever get another dog, though. (probably)


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> Well, I thought that maybe by mixing the 2 breeds that they were trying to somehow get rid of some of the health issues, but apparently you get the 2 worlds together and can get the host of health issues from both breeds.


You hit the nail on the head. When you mix breeds, you lose all predictability of health and conformation factors (heart, structure, joints, coat, etc.). You _could_ get a Doodle with an ideal coat and great health, but the chances of all that coming together are much, much smaller than if you take a well-bred Golden with clearances and carefully combine him with another well-bred Golden.

The pup you posted is absolutely adorable, though. If you're interested in taking on a Goldendoodle, try to find one in a rescue. There are tons in CT, since "Doodles" of all kinds are a huge fad here. So long as your dollars aren't going to a breeder who's going to continue mixing breeds, you can have one without perpetuating the problem.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> We'll go for a golden I'm sure, when the time is right. Just really hard to beat them.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever get another dog, though. (probably)


The grief you feel for Duke is only a fraction as big as the joy he brought you. Another dog will bring you joy a hundredfold bigger than the grief you'll have one day in letting him go. It's hard now, but it's only hard because Duke was so amazing to have around.

Take whatever time you need to heal, but don't give up on the idea of having another dog someday. I didn't think I was ready, but Ajax kind of dropped in our laps, and I'm so, so glad he did. I know I'll outlive him, but that's OK.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think there are enough mixed breed dogs in shelters and I don't understand why anyone would breed them intentionally. JMHO


My thoughts exactly. I don't have anything against the dogs themselves (although I would never choose to own one), but it's the people who produce them and charge an ungodly amount of money for the pups. The "doodle" is not a purebred dog. It is simply a mix between a poodle and a golden, a mutt, which people have turned into a "designer dog". It makes my stomach churn. There are so many mixed breed dogs in shelters and rescues desperately looking for homes, yet so many people are going out and spending anywhere between $800-$1200 for a doodle when they could be paying much, much less and save a dog from a shelter. Oh, and they are NOT hypoallergenic! I know someone who has a doodle and he sheds more than my two Goldens put together!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Duke's Momma said:


> We'll go for a golden I'm sure, when the time is right. Just really hard to beat them.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever get another dog, though. (probably)


That's what we said too after we got Reno and Phoenix...no more dogs after these guys...losing them is just too hard. Mind you, we had hoped to have both of them for many years (although Reno is almost 10 and still going strong). After we lost Phoenix, there was no doubt in our minds that we wanted to share our lives with another puppy (or 2 in our case). We have no regrets bringing home Austin and Lincoln....We love them to death and now couldn't imagine life without them. 

When the time is right and you find the puppy of your dreams, you and your husband will change your minds and, while it may not seem like it now, you'll be happy you did!!!! Duke would want that for you.....


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

:curtain:Otterhound puppies are VERY cute.... you should look into an otterhound. I always tell people that when they say something about a cute puppy. 

Lana


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> The grief you feel for Duke is only a fraction as big as the joy he brought you. Another dog will bring you joy a hundredfold bigger than the grief you'll have one day in letting him go. It's hard now, but it's only hard because Duke was so amazing to have around.
> 
> Take whatever time you need to heal, but don't give up on the idea of having another dog someday. I didn't think I was ready, but Ajax kind of dropped in our laps, and I'm so, so glad he did. I know I'll outlive him, but that's OK.


Such the truth in this post!

Lots of people need a lot of time to grieve. My mom would rather not ever get another dog because she is so deeply sad over losing Obi. My dad has been asking me for a week now (just days after they had Obi put to sleep) to help him find another pup for him. So we are going along that path right now, with me reminding him every step of the way that the new dog will in no way be Obi. He is desperate to fill that hole in his heart.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

I hate these desiner cross breeds refuss to call them by the silly names.

As far as I am concerned if your dogs have the right health test score to breed from they should be used in there own breed.

Plenty of cross breeds in rescue, for a fraction of the price.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, someone stirring up the pot on purpose. There have been several what do you think about golden doodles and none of them have ended on positive notes. Gonna stay away from this one this time!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> The grief you feel for Duke is only a fraction as big as the joy he brought you. Another dog will bring you joy a hundredfold bigger than the grief you'll have one day in letting him go. It's hard now, but it's only hard because Duke was so amazing to have around.
> 
> Take whatever time you need to heal, but don't give up on the idea of having another dog someday. I didn't think I was ready, but Ajax kind of dropped in our laps, and I'm so, so glad he did. I know I'll outlive him, but that's OK.


 
it is hard, hard, hard to lose them, but the love and companionship shared while we are together outweighs the loss in my opinion. try hard to find you a new friend with fewer health problems, but please don't close your heart to another dog - whatever the breed.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay I read more of your post...you are thinking about getting one? Well, my friend down the street has a female. She doesn't shed a lot, she does have to get hair cuts quite often. She is much much more calm than Max. She's 10 months and acts like she's 5 years old she's so calm. She is great with kids and is sweet - wouldn't bite anyone. She is pretty much the opposite in personality and attitude as my Max.

Now, I really like my friends goldendoodle, don't get me wrong - but I much prefer my hairy over exhuberant goofball who will lay you out if you come in my house with love and affection. I realize that you've suffered a very very deep loss in Duke and I really have no ground to make a suggestion but I'll do it anyways. Don't get a golden doodle. Get another boy golden and maybe name him Earl. Or Wellington. Maybe get a puppy as they keep you super busy and are fun to watch grow. Or get a younger goofy golden that makes you laugh. There is no way my friends golden doodle, for how sweet she is, could even begin to overfill a house like Max can and really, it's that kind of energy I think that would do you good.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm also against the people who breed two different breeds together on purpose, think up a cutesy name, then charge an arm and a leg for the puppies. Just as bad are the people who BUY the **** things and then BRAG about their "designer dogs" as if they're better than the mixed breeds you can find in shelters/rescues all over the place! I hear people bragging about their "hybrids" all the time and want to shake them! Your "goldendoodle/puggle/labradoodle/dachiuaua" is essentially a mutt. Just like my mutt. Just like all the poor mutts in shelters who are going to be put down. 

I had a friend of a friend who had a labradoodle...I disliked this friend of a friend greatly for many reasons but it all came to a head when she met Ranger and called him "that shaggy rescue". So I asked her how her mutt was doing and she flipped! Apparently, MY dog is a mutt but her's isn't. I said, "well both dogs are crosses AND actually both are crossed with a golden. Mine just happens to be crossed with a flattie and yours with a lab. How does that make your dog NOT a mutt?" It went on and on...she said I didn't know my dog's parents, I said neither do you (she got her dog at a petstore). Eventually, my other friend who was listening to the whole debate came to a conclusion. The only difference was the price paid for the hybrid vs. the mutt. She paid over $900.00 and I paid $250.00. What a whack job that girl was. I try not to get drawn into things like that but I couldn't stop myself that time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I am head over heels hopelessly gaga over Koda, our resident golden doodle. Unfortunately, I think he's perfection, he may be rare ... and he's from Singapore! Drats. 

I did see a golden doodle at the lake last summer. I was mesmerized watching him walk by. Very large dog, very happy and confident, very attractive ... more like a standard poodle than a golden retriever but definitely a golden doodle.

I'm not going to get into the politics of golden doodles. And Cindy, I would love anything that made your heart feel better right now. Follow your heart, think twice (or 3 times  ) and you'll make a good decision. You will never have another Duke but there might be another very special dog out there that's perfect for you :heartbeat


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> If it's a rescue that's one thing, but I don't think I could advocate supporting a breeder (by buying a puppy from them) who is intentionally creating mixed breed dogs.


Ditto

That puppy is adorable and needs a good home. Rescuing a dog, any dog is a wonderful thing. It will be hard to tell what the puppy will grow into, who can say for sure what traits it inherited, what genes will be dominate? Ask any of the breeders on this site who breed Goldens, they never know for sure what they will get in a litter, as carful and selective as good breeders are, they is always the "if" factor.


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

My experience with "goldendoodles" is that they end up looking more like poodles than goldens, even if they look very much like goldens as puppies. Their coats are completely unpredictable, some shed, some do not, and some shed a little bit. All of the ones I have ever met tend to be very large- 60+ pounds and are very very exuberant. And yes, you get the good with the bad. Most I have seen have ear problems, and skin issues, but this might be the breeding too. I will say that the owners of the ones I know, are pleased as punch with their dogs. I however, will never agree with purchasing a mixed breed dog. It doesn't make any sense. If you want a mix, go to the shelter, is my opinion. I think you have gotten a lot of good info here. Good luck in whatever dog/puppy you end up adopting.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I'm not going to get into the politics of golden doodles. And Cindy, I would love anything that made your heart feel better right now. Follow your heart, think twice (or 3 times  ) and you'll make a good decision. You will never have another Duke but there might be another very special dog out there that's perfect for you :heartbeat


This is very well said. I also don't want to get into the politics going on here, but following your heart is the best advice I've seen so far in this thread. So, what Jo Ellen said.........


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

been waiting for a doodle thread so I could post pic of this sweetie -- she's a lab/poodle. The "breeder" asks $2,500 for pups! This girl was got a reduced rate since owner allowed her to have 2 litters. Since we were pretty impressed with her (she was awful nice!) the owner gave us the whole rundown on doodles. We could even get a golden/poodle!!

actually, I like 'em as a mixed breed mutt ('specially when a standard poodle mix)


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The stables next door to me have one and she is lovely and my friend at work has one as well i love them but then i love all dogs no matter what they are i must do to love the JRT i now have lol


----------



## embreeo (Aug 19, 2006)

Duke's Momma said:


> Well, I thought that maybe by mixing the 2 breeds that they were trying to somehow get rid of some of the health issues, *but apparently you get the 2 worlds together and can get the host of health issues from both breeds.
> *
> I'm not ready anyway. I'll just keep looking at shelters/rescues until or if something hits my heart strings.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Bingo! I also agree with the other posters who said that any reputable breeder would never do this. As far as being cute, I think it's a crapshoot - you never know what you're going to end up with. I've seen lots of cute puppy pics and some pretty ugly adult pics. I am totally against breeding "designer dogs" for $$$$.


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

A golden-doodle is nothing but a mixed breed. If you want a mix - go to your local shelter and adopt one for probably less than $150. It boggles the mind that people are willing to pay upwards of $500 for a mixed breed. An ad in our local paper advertised champion golden-doodles (2nd generation champion lines, to boot!) Local Amish are making a killng from 'designer breeds' - it's their new cash crop since tobacco bit the dust. 
Please leave my wonderful breed alone!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would pay big money for a dog like Koda, I've said it before. He's just special  But there's not enough consistency in the cross to guarantee the Koda outcome. That boy was just sheer good fortune I think.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I am head over heels hopelessly gaga over Koda, our resident golden doodle. Unfortunately, I think he's perfection, he may be rare ... and he's from Singapore! Drats.
> 
> I'm not going to get into the politics of golden doodles. And Cindy, I would love anything that made your heart feel better right now. Follow your heart, think twice (or 3 times  ) and you'll make a good decision. You will never have another Duke but there might be another very special dog out there that's perfect for you :heartbeat


I also think Koda is quite cute and photogenic. 

However, I agree most with the last part of Jo Ellen's post and anything that touched Cindy's heart and told her "I am yours" would be the perfect dog.

So.. what Jo Ellen and Dallas Gold said.:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

He's taken anyway - so we'll just wait. I think what attracted me to this pup was the furrowed brow (like my boy had).

And, yes, Jo - Koda! I was trying to think of the name of that dog. *sigh*

Thanks for all the comments - good and not so good. I asked for them because I sincerely wanted them.

Just not ready...................


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cindy, this is a craigslist ad from yesterday. The dog's in Longmont. Might be worth at least shooting them a reply.

http://boulder.craigslist.org/pet/1659715466.html

I know you don't think you're ready, and it's likely you're not. But don't ignore it if the universe decides you've found your new dog.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

He is a very cute pup and would have been a keeper for me, just now gone through the thread and see that he has gone:doh:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Did you see Kodee on the GRRR web site?? He is very handsome !!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> KWHIT, I clicked on the link and I feel really bad for all of those dogs. Most look like some freak of mutation. All you see when you go on the breeders sites is the cute ones.
> 
> I really am not ready for another puppy I don't think - at what ever age. I look at my Duke's pictures and I just can't imagine myself having another - at least not yet.
> 
> Sorry I opened up a can of worms but I understand everyone's comments. Duke got brushed everyday and whatever dog we get whenever we get it - if we ever do - will get the exact same love and attention that my boy did. That's why it will be such a huge decision - it's for the life of the puppy, not until it becomes inconvenient. You know?


I sincerely hope that you make that "WHEN" and not if. Whatever dog or puppy you bring home I know without a doubt will have the best life and be so well loved. Duke would want you to share what you gave him with another one.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Duke's Momma said:


> This is why I was looking at them. Our daughter has a wheaton terrior, Molly. Cute & sweet as can be but not a golden. I so love goldens that I thought - truly - that if I could find a puppy that was part golden but looked wheaton I might just fall in love again.
> 
> We'll go for a golden I'm sure, when the time is right. Just really hard to beat them.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever get another dog, though. (probably)


We said the exact same thing, then we started looking but...we were looking for Millie. We have come to the realize we are not going to get another Millie. We are in the process of adopting a beautiful 2yr old golden girl named Brie. Her Mom is relocating and can only take one dog. She is taking her older dog that was with the family first. Lisa and Brie came over last Saturday. Brie and Pearl got along very well. We have been going to Petsmart and Petco on the weekends and taking Pearl to look at the puppies and dogs that are up for adoption. Pearl does not really pay attention to most of the dogs at all but when a Golden walks by she perks right up and wants to follow. We are going to take Brie for day visits without Lisa to see how things go. Brie is still a puppy and has not much training as far as walking on a leash, she pulls like a freight train. She is crate trained, housebroke gets along with other dogs, kids and cats. She is up to date on her shots and spayed. If it does not work out we are on a waiting list for a red Golden pup, a litter that is due in April. I know it is hard to make a decision when the loss of Duke is still fresh. We were so undecided and looking at just about anything that came up. We did not want to go through another loss of a Golden to cancer. Well we are hooked, it is going to be another Golden for sure. You will know when the right dog comes along that Duke sent him to you. Here is a picture of Brie.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

Mixed breed is mixed breed..doesn't matter what name you make up for it. It isn't a Golden it isn't a Poodle. So it's a mixed breed. Just another way for greed to grow in the Puppy Mills. Just puts more dogs in shelters..more dogs put down cause there just isn't enough homes.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Cindy, this is a craigslist ad from yesterday. The dog's in Longmont. Might be worth at least shooting them a reply.
> 
> http://boulder.craigslist.org/pet/1659715466.html
> 
> I know you don't think you're ready, and it's likely you're not. But don't ignore it if the universe decides you've found your new dog.


Thanks, Molly - I did e-mail them requesting pictures.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Did you see Kodee on the GRRR web site?? He is very handsome !!!


I did see Kodee and yes, he's very handsome. I love the second picture in his profile. I think Dusty is very sweet as well. Tucker is the one that breaks my heart, though and if we were to rescue, I'd want him. Dee and I cannot agree on this, however.

I have contacted the GRRR regarding fostering but Dee's not wanting to foster as then you have to say goodbye. 

Like I said, I just don't think we're ready.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Like I said, I just don't think we're ready.


But keeping your heart open is very healthy. Duke loved you too, he wants you to heal.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, I finally got ahold of my vet concerning their take on golden doodles. She said that they are very sweet dogs but have a host of health issues. They're not just the once a year visit for check up and shots kind of dog and as many have said here, they definately shed. Some just a little, some a huge amount.

Because there's no regulation (yet) on their breeding, you just never ever know what you're going to get. So, we had already made the choice not to get one, even rescueing one and that just solidifies it.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

"then you have to say goodbye." NOT if you fall in love. Then you become an elite member of The FF (Foster Failure) Club !!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

JoEllen's Koda is the cutest 'doodle' I've ever seen. All the others looked like poodles which I don't think are very cute. Koda is one good -looking dog.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I love mutts or mixed breed dogs. I grew up on a farm and we always had at least 4 dogs, sometimes more. Usually we had 1 purebred and the rest mutts! We found them all, or they found us, and we never purchased any of the mixes. 

This said, I cannot condone purposely breeding a mixed breed dog. 

It is incredibly hard to create a breed - there have been lots of articles in my hometown paper about creating the Boykin Spaniel (the breed was started in my hometown), and the struggles they have had to get where they are today, and this is a breed with a parent club and a set standard basically from the get go. The first Boykins very much resemble today's Boykins. This shows they put a lot of thought into breeding to create this breed, and worked to ensure they dogs bred true. 

Most designer dogs you see today, if not all, do not breed true. They breed like the mutts I grew up loving so dearly, a total surprise of what you are going to get. Add to that that no responsible breeder would EVER sell their puppies on full registration and/or breeding contracts and you're crossing two mediocre, at best, dogs to create your designer pups. I've encountered a handful of labradoodles and goldendoodles, and none of them looked even remotely similar. They all had different coats, different structures, and very different personalities. 

I wouldn't discount adopting a mutt or perhaps keeping one that wanders onto your property if you can't find its owners, because that is a very fun surprise to watch unfold. But, I would never buy one. First, you know the breeder is not breeding to better the breed, because there is no breed standard or breed to better. Second, you know the breeder is going against the parent club for both purebred parent's code of ethics in creating these puppies. Third, there are no predictions on what you are going to get. Fourth, you know the parents are not the best of their breeds or they wouldn't be being bred to eachother. There are loads of other reasons not to buy one.

To the OP, all puppies are cute, and I hope that one day your pain will heal and you will open your heart and your life to another puppy or dog. I know how hard it is now, and nothing can take away that pain. Have you thought about volunteering at a local shelter on the weekends? That might be a nice thing to do in Duke's memory to help other dogs find their loving homes, and who knows... after a few months a puppy or dog might walk through the doors that you know you have to have.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just my personal opinion: Hugely skeptical of the 2,000$ doodle fad- get a nice poodle from a good breeder/rescue, or rescue a deserving mix breed from a shelter instead. What can a doodle bring that a good poodle cannot? I have met at least 25 doodles teaching pet dog classes and out and about- can't compete with the brains and joie de vive of a good poodle or the biddability of a good golden- so what is the point of paying huge bucks for a mix? I have not personally met a doodle with nice structure. Some are sweet, many are hyper.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't like poodles. They are just not my cup of tea. So, then you ask - why a golden doodle? I dunno. I just thought they were cute. And, thought they would try to breed OUT the health issues but they don't. I'm not going to get a golden doodle unless Koda is up for adoption. lol

There was a golden boy, 6 yo at a shelter in Colorado. Again, I just don't think we're ready yet anyway.

The gal that works for us (my adopted 2nd daughter) has a yellow lab and she's going to bring him in work for a while. I'll see how I do with another dog around using Duke's "room". Not his bed - not ready for that yet. But Drake is a nice dog so it'll be nice I think to have him around a bit.

And our daughter and husband are bringing Molly - their wheaton terrior over on Easter.

The big deal is that I just miss Duke so much.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You'll know when you're ready for another dog in your life. I was so miserable after Sam passed that I jumped into getting a puppy. I thought I was ready...but when Ike did come home, I compared EVERYTHING about him to Sam and the poor little guy always come out lacking. Don't get me wrong, I loved him and doted on him, but I couldn't stop myself from the constant comparisons. In turn, I started feeling guilty. Guilty that I was cheating Ike out of the undivided love and attention that should have been his, and a constant guilt that I was cheating on Sam. Sounds silly, but it's true. 

It took me almost a year before I stopped the comparisons. One day it dawned on me that I had been blessed with 2 absolutely, wonderfully different boys...that I'd been blessed with both halves of the whole. It was that day that I realized I had been blessed with exactly the dog I needed for those times of my life. Sam, my port in a storm and calm wise soul who was there to see us through the crazy child rearing years. And now Ike...my ever smiling, always eager Nut Pup. He's the life of the party and then some...perfect for this empty nester who needs a little spark once in a while.

You'll know...& I hope by my telling you what I did, you'll not make the same mistake. Allow yourself time to grieve...then you can enjoy your next best friend with all your heart from day 1.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think Koda is a doll, but for a shaggy look, I'd def want a beardie. They're a relatively healthy breed, they're absolute clowns and I think adorable. Take a look at some of these sweeties. http://www.afterdarkbeardies.com/karma.html Can you tell a beardie is on my want list?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I think Koda is a doll, but for a shaggy look, I'd def want a beardie. They're a relatively healthy breed, they're absolute clowns and I think adorable. Take a look at some of these sweeties. http://www.afterdarkbeardies.com/karma.html Can you tell a beardie is on my want list?


Love them! You see them so seldom that they're almost a forgotten breed. They look like giant moppy teddy bears.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

********gasp******* What a DOLL!!! I've never even heard of a beardie. I'm going to google right now.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh!!!! Bearded Collies. Yes, I've seen them in dog shows. They are truly beautiful. Hmmmmmm you've peaked my interest.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG those dogs are CUTE!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Beardies are beautiful, how on earth they keep the shows dogs coats looing so silky is behond me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Oh!!!! Bearded Collies. Yes, I've seen them in dog shows. They are truly beautiful. Hmmmmmm you've peaked my interest.


 
There are several good breeders in CO too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, and their coats are really fun. They change color as they age. I'll try to find some info. Here's a link http://beardie.net/bcca/About_Beardies/colors_coats.htm


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I love the Beardies-I have friends who breed Beardies and English Setters

http://www.bearded-collies.com/photogallery.htm

They are really fun dogs  and I love the flowing coat.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

In my very first obedience class, there was a bearded collie named Zoey--she was a fun-loving, sweetie. It's been awhile, but I understand from talking to the owner that beardies are a rambunctious, lively breed, very much like a typical golden--they stay young in mind a long time, like our own breed. Those coats require a lot of care, like our breed too!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I love the Beardies-I have friends who breed Beardies and English Setters
> 
> http://www.bearded-collies.com/photogallery.htm
> 
> They are really fun dogs  and I love the flowing coat.


 
From what I've read they're a fairly healthy, long lived breed too, aren't they Linda????? Having a beardie is really on my bucket list......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

rappwizard said:


> In my very first obedience class, there was a bearded collie named Zoey--she was a fun-loving, sweetie. It's been awhile, but I understand from talking to the owner that beardies are a rambunctious, lively breed, very much like a typical golden--they stay young in mind a long time, like our own breed. Those coats require a lot of care, like our breed too!


 
And known as real clowns!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> From what I've read they're a fairly healthy, long lived breed too, aren't they Linda????? Having a beardie is really on my bucket list......


Yes, they are. Really neat smart dogs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Betty, 

My hubby is going to flip over these beardies! I think they may be on our bucket list too now.............:uhoh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Betty,
> 
> My hubby is going to flip over these beardies! I think they may be on our bucket list too now.............:uhoh:


 
They'll fit in great on our Rockwall commune, don't you think???????


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> They'll fit in great on our Rockwall commune, don't you think???????


We'll need to have an animal sanctuary like Kinky Friedman!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Every year at the Scottish Highland Games & Festival in the Dog Building the Beardies are next to the goldens. And there is always one Beardie that lays or sits in a chair almost the whole time. He sits so still that some people think he is a stuffed animal. I love him and say I want one every time I see them. And Pawley fell in love with one of the girls there this year. He kept trying to pull me over to her.


----------



## JoanOriginal (May 3, 2010)

*Here's a great breeder of Goldendoodles!*

And she has other mixes as well. Uses only the best stock with all health clearances and shows her golden retrievers all the time:

Kathy Burgess
Nicholasville, KY

Goldenquest.info

http://www.goldendoodle.net/litter_information.html

http://breederinfocenter.com/index.php?a_id=20090325205351 poodles

https://www.breederinfocenter.com/index.php?c=Australian+Retriever


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

A great breeder of mixed breed dogs? I think not. The world is full of homeless mixed breeds already. We don't need people deliberately creating more.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

JoanOriginal said:


> And she has other mixes as well. Uses only the best stock with all health clearances and shows her golden retrievers all the time:
> 
> Kathy Burgess
> Nicholasville, KY
> ...


Have you looked at the pictures of the female comfort retrievers they just bred on that page you listed? Allie and Lucy? They look terrible with very poor structure


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> A great breeder of mixed breed dogs? I think not. The world is full of homeless mixed breeds already. We don't need people deliberately creating more.


Quoted for truth.

I'm also suspicious enough to wonder why JoanOriginal is advocating this breeder as "great" and ignored all the anti-oodle postings in this thread.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

JoanOriginal said:


> And she has other mixes as well. Uses only the best stock with all health clearances and shows her golden retrievers all the time:
> 
> Kathy Burgess
> Nicholasville, KY
> ...


This makes me completely sick.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I love Beardies, but if I had one I would keep it clipped very short. We had a member of our dog park with a very sweet Beardie. She (the dog) was crazy (in a good way) and she liked to roll in the tall grass. Every time she left she had the equivalent of a bush caught in her coat. It would take the owner over an hour to brush her out.

Beardies are even more exuberant (crazy) than even a hyper Golden. The only upside is that they are actually very slight dogs under all that coat. The females weigh less than 40 lbs.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

OMG! This lady is AWFUL! She has a photo of her brown poodle with best of breed or best in show sign. I wonder if she was at the show for kicks and borrowed the sign for the photo with the sign on a random table. I know enough about dog shows that she has a big leash for ring side and the judge is not in the photograph. Makes me very ill, especially if this false advertising to sell the pups at a very high price. http://breederinfocenter.com/index.php?a_id=20090325205351

Her golden bitch looks really small and hardly any coat. Poor pups.



JoanOriginal said:


> And she has other mixes as well. Uses only the best stock with all health clearances and shows her golden retrievers all the time:
> 
> Kathy Burgess
> Nicholasville, KY
> ...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Joan (or Kathy—not sure which one you're saying you are),

You may want to read around the forum a bit. Like many breed enthusiasts, most of the members of this forum don't support the intentional mixing of breeds because of concerns about health and the production of unwanted dogs.

Kathy also appears to be the owner/operator of GoldenQuest Goldens. That's quite a lot of litters.

You're probably not going to get a very warm reception from here on out. Sorry about that, but breeding and advertising Golden Doodles is a bad idea.




JoanOriginal said:


> And she has other mixes as well. Uses only the best stock with all health clearances and shows her golden retrievers all the time:
> 
> Kathy Burgess
> Nicholasville, KY
> ...


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG!

Look

She bred a 70lb Golden to two 22lb female "comfort retrievers." I know the female determines (to a large extent) the size of the puppies, but the male is more than 3 times the size of the female (and the females are very slight in build). The potential for a stuck puppy must be immense.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Selli-Belle said:


> OMG!
> 
> Look
> 
> She bred a 70lb Golden to two 22lb female "comfort retrievers." I know the female determines (to a large extent) the size of the puppies, but the male is more than 3 times the size of the female (and the females are very slight in build). The potential for a stuck puppy must be immense.


Not only that but do you see how terrible those bitches look?

Sympa
Allie
Lucy


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Not only that but do you see how terrible those bitches look?
> 
> Sympa
> Allie
> Lucy


The conditions of those dogs make me want to break down into tears. Those poor dogs.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

JoanOriginal said:


> And she has other mixes as well. Uses only the best stock with all health clearances and shows her golden retrievers all the time:
> 
> Kathy Burgess
> Nicholasville, KY
> ...


 
This makes me ill. I could n't stay on her site long enough to see if she claims membership in the GRCA - there is a link to it, though. Because if she is a GRCA member, her doodles, "cormfort retrievers" and other mutt ventures are certainly not within the COE.

Blechhh...

As for Beardies, LOVE them, but could NOT live with one - they are on Spin Cycle all the time - VERY busy, very high maintenance.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I won't look at her Web site, despite reports of how good her "stock" is. People like that make me ill.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ugh, when will people get it? My son's friend's family just got a puggle. He is a sweet dog, but a mutt nonetheless. I am quite sure they paid top dollar for him too. A trip to the shelter would have yielded the same result in my eyes. 

That mixed breed website made me sick. Those bitches looked horrible. I would guess a lot of those dogs have a lot of health issues. Doesn't seem to me anything good can come from breeding a dog that looks that bad. I am not fond of doodles. The ones I have met have been total nut jobs, with ugly coats. I would take a poodle hands down over a doodle, and a golden over them both. Jill was right on the mark with her comments about both. 

To Duke's Momma- you will know when you are ready, but don't do what my mother did. When our GSD Gus (her heart dog- heck he was our family's heart dog, if that is possible) passed away at 7 yrs old, she never got another dog because she was afraid she would get a "stupid" one, and always compare it to Gus. We never got another family dog. It wasn't until Tucker came along 2 years ago that I finally got another dog. We are talking over 30 years! Now that we have Tucker, I realize what a mistake it was not to get a dog sooner. I see the way my mom lights up when I bring Tucker over. I have missed seeing her that way. She has a special way with dogs that few people have. Unfortunately at 80, with severe arthritis, a dog would be too much for my parents to handle. I just feel sad that she missed out by being afraid to get another dog.


----------



## CherryBlossom (May 3, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think there are enough mixed breed dogs in shelters and I don't understand why anyone would breed them intentionally. JMHO


*BRAVO! *

I agree with you 100%! It is a crime. Too bad there's no punishment.


----------

